# Center console layup schedule



## Guest (Aug 12, 2019)

Without coring you are gonna need some thickness. I would start with 
[email protected] and top with [email protected] 6oz

Core the area for helm and controls though.

If you feel you need more just add to 17oz to the inside a layer at a time. Most consoles in production boats are all chopper gun or csm


----------



## albrighty_then (Jan 11, 2017)

Boatbrains said:


> Without coring you are gonna need some thickness. I would start with
> [email protected] and top with [email protected] 6oz
> 
> Core the area for helm and controls though.
> ...


Would coremat work well as a stiffener?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2019)

Leave the coremat out. Just add another layer of glass if it’s needed


----------



## albrighty_then (Jan 11, 2017)

Awesome thanks dude


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2019)

NO prob!


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

How are you gonna make the console without the core as a base? Stick and glue glass panels? Some kind of cold mold?


----------



## albrighty_then (Jan 11, 2017)

I was going glass all the panels flat and use some kind of right angle and use cabosil to glue together, then lay the 6oz on the outside. I think I might just find a used one somewhere though, just need one small enough


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Where are you located? I got one that I may be able to part with. It’s new and uncut. Nice small footprint no forward seating/livewell.


----------



## albrighty_then (Jan 11, 2017)

jonny said:


> Where are you located? I got one that I may be able to part with. It’s new and uncut. Nice small footprint no forward seating/livewell.


Brunswick GA


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Mock it up out of cardboard (See Firecats build). Then build your panels on a flat sheet and construct.

Or build it out of 1/8 ply and cover with glass, coat the inside with epoxy resin.

This is a weekend project.


----------

